# Dreamt last night i was pregnant



## dancareoi

I gave birth to my LO 2 weeks ago today at 14 weeks (thought i was 17 weeks) and had MMC in July 09 at 8 weeks (thought i was 10 weeks)
Both times I was pregnant i had terrble dreams of blood and losing my babies, both dreams came true.
Last week I dreamt I was pregnant, don`t know any details as I must have woken up - reality then hit me.
However last night it was quite a vivid dream. I was pregnant, but not the 20 weeks i should be but just pregant,my OH and myself were looking at the lines on the test - a bit later in the dream or could have been a different one, I was buying something in a supermarket and thougt can i eat this as i`m pregnant.
i woke up then. What does this mean - I am hoping it`s a good omen and my OH will agree to try again and all will be good.:sleep::cry:


----------



## Bride2b

I'd like to think its a good omen :hugs: Have you and your OH discussed try again or is he really not keen?

I had a dream last week about taking home a baby & being picked up outside the hospital & putting the baby in its little carrier in the car. It was dusk on a autumn evening. It was so vivid. I HOPE that this is going to happen & that its a dream that will come true. This baby was a boy. If I fall pregnant in Feb or March it would mean having a baby in Nov/Dec which would explain the weather/light of my dream.

I hope these dreams do mean something. If anything maybe they give us hope?x


----------



## Andypanda6570

Honestly I think it is your body's way of coping with this terrible loss. I had dreams also , never I was pregnant but different. It also could be a good thing like subconsciously your body is telling you it is ready to try again. It could also be your brain coping and trying to understand this loss. I think we all have ways of dealing with this. Have you talked to your hsuband about trying again , has he changed his mind..?
XOOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

thank you both for your comments.
Bride2b - I would find your dream comforting - when i was pregnant with my third I dreamt i was walking to school to pick up the other 2, it was summer and I had a pram with a little boy in it.
May 2010 i gave birth to my son and the weeks after his birth were really hot and sunny!
Bride2b and Andypanda6570 - my OH knows how desperately I want to try again and he is not saying yes or no - he is worried about the effect on all of us if this were to happen again, as he says we have to think of the other 3 we already have.
We are going down to wales for a few days in February half term, we have decided to chat about it then. Which will have given us a bit longer to come to terms with what has happened this last few weeks.
I really need him to agree, as at the moment,the thought of trying again is the only thing thats keeping me going.
I am scared to death the same will happen again, but even more scared of not trying again and this is something i will say to him.
The children were upset when we told them what had happened - my 7 year old daughter seemed to get over it quite quickly, she has been after a bit of attention, but seems fine.
My 10 year old lad is very caring and sensitive and it has effected him a little more, especially when he has seen my crying. He stroked my hand the one time and he gives me more hugs now. I am now trying to be strong in front of him and not cry in front of him, he seems now to be getting better.
My 20 month old is oblivious to it all.
I my OH can see the kids are doing ok I think he is more likely to agree. He is also worried about me and how it would effect me and all of us if the same were to happen again.
We will see what happens after our chat .
I hope both of you have lots of good luck if and when you try again.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

My husband is and was the same way. He doesn't want to try again, he is scared. But I told him we are trying again and this is it. He wasn't to happy when I got pregnant. I mean I was 40 he was 39 and we had our first son when I was 20 and he was 19, so in his mind he felt old at 39 having another baby. By the time my husband was 22 he had 2 sons then at 29 had another, so he felt like we would be old when Ava got older. After awhile he did get happy about it and was excited I was having a girl. After I lost Ava he said I can't watch you go through this again, but it is a chance I am willing to take. I know I am selfish to make him try again, but I just have to or I wont be alright.
I hope things work out for you..XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

You and your OH sound exactly the same as we do - your OH just like me and me just like you.
I feel the same, if we don`t try again I just won`t feel right. There will just be a huge empty space where another LO will be. I saw my doctor last week and she said it rigt `i suppose your family won`t feel complete` she is exactly right.
I really hope you do manage have another and I really hope i can convince my OH that it will be the best for thing for us to do as well.
I hope you don`t mind me asking but is there a way we can link up to become buddies? I`m still not sure how all this works as i`ve only been a member for a couple of weeks.
Everything about our stories is so similar and i really would like to keep in touch with you to see how you are doing - i hope I don`t sound like a stalker!
xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Really sorry about my typing - your OH sounds like my OH not like me.
Also my keyboard sticks which is really annoying - looks like I can`t spell.


----------



## Andypanda6570

dancareoi said:


> You and your OH sound exactly the same as we do - your OH just like me and me just like you.
> I feel the same, if we don`t try again I just won`t feel right. There will just be a huge empty space where another LO will be. I saw my doctor last week and she said it rigt `i suppose your family won`t feel complete` she is exactly right.
> I really hope you do manage have another and I really hope i can convince my OH that it will be the best for thing for us to do as well.
> I hope you don`t mind me asking but is there a way we can link up to become buddies? I`m still not sure how all this works as i`ve only been a member for a couple of weeks.
> Everything about our stories is so similar and i really would like to keep in touch with you to see how you are doing - i hope I don`t sound like a stalker!
> xxx

LOL, you don't sound like a stalker. To be honest I don't know how to link up, but i would love too.... :hugs: I am not sure how it works either, but I know others on here do this. Maybe we can start a thread in the info section at the top,or maybe I can look around the forum for a thread how to do it.
Great idea... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

That would be good.

I have just gone back to the very first page and have posted a question asking how we do this. Hopefully I will have an answer very soon and we can hopefully sort something out.

I just feel it would be nice if we could just correspond with each other, to check in on each other and keep track of how we are getting on.

I will let you know as soon as I have any information.

xxx


----------



## Garnet

You know I don' t dream about my baby at all. I think and relive everthing in my mind but I never dream any bad dreams... I hope that your dreams come true...


----------

